# May sound like a stupid question but...



## bigbruce (6 Jun 2008)

I'm using " Chucks planted aquarium" calculator

Which kn03 values should i use the

Nitrate in potassium nitrate (kn03)
or the
potassium in Potassium nitrate (kn03)


----------



## ceg4048 (9 Jun 2008)

bruce,
         You should be careful when using chucks calculator. His data seems to be more applicable to low light tanks so if you are using the numbers in a high light tank you could get into trouble. It's a good tool to figure out concentrations though but his recommended nitrate levels for example are a bit on the low side. If you give us your tank specs we can help you figure out the dosage.

What the calculator is telling you is how much concentration you will get when you add so much powder to the tank or  to a solution of water. If you are using more than one type of powder then the effects are additive so if you are using both KNO3 and KH2PO4 then both will contribute K. I just find this to be too confusing so I would suggest using simple EI dosing scaled from standard numbers here=> http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/EI.htm or here=> viewtopic.php?f=34&t=1211

Cheers,


----------



## bigbruce (11 Jun 2008)

Hi,
    I have a roma 240l with two 40watt tubes
It's a goldfish tank with goldfish friendly low light plants like onion plants, vallis java fern, anubias, crypts and amazon swords (only java moss didn't catch) And a big piece of bogwood
I have a jbl proflora easy 2 split to 2 rhinox 5000 and i recently bought an AE cal aqua drop checker and the two liquids match
I am using kno3 and k2po4 and ae trace elements in solution,
I do a 40litre water change every other day                                                                                          

                                                   Thanks Bruce


----------

